# 2004 ford f250 tow mirrors



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 2004 ford f250 with regular mirrors and am looking to get a set of tow mirrors for it. Has anyone else done this swap? how difficult is it to do? also do I have to go to ford to get a set of mirrors or is there a cheaper place anyone knows of? Im in St. John's NL, Canada


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Super easy swap. Did it on my truck, it takes all of about 20 min per side. You can go to the dealer but you are going to pay a too much. Check out eBay or I bought mine from www.discountautomirrors.com for both power and heated shipped to my house was a little over 200 bucks. You just need to know how many wires go to your mirrors so you can get the right adaptor plug. Very easy job.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

My 99 had the small manual mirrors. I got a set of the towing mirrors for an 07 and just wired up the running lights, directional lights and the mirror heater. The mirrors I bought were motorized too but i just adjusted them manually.


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

my mirrors are manual and are not heated so it should just be a few bolts per side to swap them out?


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Brando55;1192118 said:


> my mirrors are manual and are not heated so it should just be a few bolts per side to swap them out?


Yeah, if they are manual and have no lights its just the bolts and they will fit just fine.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Spend a few extra bucks for heated mirrors and wire them in. power and lights don't mater that much. but not having the wipe your mirrors in the middle of a good storm while constantly backing up is priceless.


----------

